# HI!



## dunkthemunk (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I have had my TT a week now and loving it. I Brought it of jacksprat on here, 225 in merlin purple with a few mods.

looks like the best forum for help and advice so thought i would just say Hi and looking forward to chatting to you all soon!

Duncan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nice TT you got yourself there, very well looked after.

welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome


----------

